# oklahoma wheat



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

i am interested in buying a grain mill, but first i wanted to know where 
in oklahoma i can buy the wheat/grains. does anyone know the best and cheapest place? thanks in advance


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

You can check with your local Coop, or a local natural foods store


----------



## giddy (Nov 14, 2006)

www.oklahomafood.coop/ look at the coop producers under sell and buy and see where they are located. If you are from around OKC, you can pick up from several different places. Look under sell for pickup sites, they are all over Oklahoma. I'm a member to buy from the coop and I've bought organic wheat berries from here. You are buying from the producer here, no middleman except the coop.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

You got room to grow some. It would only take a 1/4 acre maybe. On a farm show I was watching said in Oklahoma a acre of wheat will produce enough flour to bake 2700 loaves of bread. After hearing that I got to wondering if I should grow my own wheat flour.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If you live out in the sticks, the nearest feed store could get you some 50lb bags... just make sure it's feeding wheat, instead of planting wheat. You might have to winnow out the grain, more than you would if you were buying it 'ready to grind'... however the price would be much much less.


----------



## jukebox (Jun 20, 2004)

Might want to check this out.

http://www.johnsfarm.com/index.mydop


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

thank you all for your suggestions and i appreciate your input.
country boy, i wish i had room for growing wheat. i have lots of trees, shallow ground w rock beneath in many areas, and of course my goat areas. what ground is available will be planted w veggies, etc. but thank you anyways.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I buy mine locally from a farmer just as Texican described. 50 lb sacks for a few dollars (maybe 7)...when we get it we sort through it, blowing off chaff, picking off small amys of debris, then I freeze and store until ready to grind.


----------



## StephanieH (Mar 4, 2009)

I also pay 7.00 for 50 lbs from a feed store, it sure beats the price I paid to order it, $25.00 plus shipping! And we waited for weeks for it to come in!


----------

